# The Bad Moonz



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

wel me fought dat all you grotz n stinkas would wanna know bout dat waaaaaggghh! Da'Funda so ere u iz.

tat be me below Big Boss Da'Funda i is not got dem cul'ad armahs yet but i still iz pretty killy!

dem 2 bleedin boyz nicked me cul'ahz! i beta krumpem good!










few more dem boyz and a nobz fell in some tar pit stinkin gitz worf a good lauf do!










dats it for now frum da waaagh boss Da'Funda dem Bad Moonz ar smartah


(any advice on painting a nice smooth yellow i only really have vallejos golden yellow)


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking good, I'd like to see the Boss painted


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

we'z got newz from da waaaghh front

one of me boyz is look'n might'y killy an dat ova one is gettin der two.

az' a squig down dere an'uz see what i mean









dem boyz so killy Da'Funda give you allround view!
























an'da deffkopta view









dem boyz be roll out da waaagghh!

Bad Moonz is smartah!

(i am really happy with this paint job my skills as a painter have tripled or more thanks to everyone on heresy id personally like to thank Cerberus for his help on live chat art/ogrebane/immortal reaper for their comments on my thread and dark tower for his advice and inspiration)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

These are very good
i like the yellow 
you have got it at just the right shade so it stands out without being too bright
great job


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the bases, and the green you used.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They came out really well! I think the yellow came out great, too-- it's muted enough that it doesn't overpower the dark green of the Orks, but it's still bright enough to show their Bad Moonz allegiance. Very cool!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

waaagggghh!!! anuda dem boyz is all cul'ad up he be look'n real killy

ave a squig down dere.

































da waagh slowly grows we got 2 dem killy boyz now!









we iz gunna go into killy drive and pump dum cul'ahs out mite not be ere'n from da big boss Da'Funda for lil bit

dun forget .. Bad Moonz is Smartah!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Big Boss Da'Funda krumped da lil grot dat took dis piccy cose 'e was a real git

letz 'ope dat next grot takes sum bettah ones!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Da'Funda be 'appy cose dis new gitz take some good piccies of da waagghhs boyz

dey look ded killy cose we iz made for fight'n and winn'n

dat be da big shoota boy iz gun is rusted but iz dakka iznt.

















da chek'a boy iz screamy sword is ded killy

















anuda boyz wep iz real rusty he still dun stab u do.

















Bad Moonz iz Smartah!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good Az. My only suggestion would be to do a bit more highlighting on the faces as that is always the focal point of the model.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

cheers! i am slowly getting there, and now that you mention it that last guy especially is really dark compared to his arms... need to fix that up


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Those orks are looking better every time I take a look at them  Good work and keep it up!


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

nice job with the checker pattern on the chain-sword/saw/thingy


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

(thanks guys its a big inspiration boost to get replies like those.. i am not sure about the below two mini's please tell me what you think.. (the brass sword and rust effect))

Big Boss Da'Funda's Waagghh! is rollin on one of dem tar boyz found 'em self a rusty kopta so we iz stuck 'em in it and 'e iz gun fly it

also one of dem boyz got em self a brassie choppa! bit wefered do but still killy










Bad Moonz iz Smartah!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice, I like the sword. Is the chopper supposed to be red and have rust? If so the rust looks good. If not than the rust looks a bit too red.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah thats what i was thinking to :\ but it isnt as red in real life.. but probably still a bit to red.. raaaahh have to do another coat


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Dat Tar Boy iz slowly gettin some culahs! but wez not sure if it iz killy enuf what do u gitz fink?

(the kopta looks way more red in the pictures than it does in real life)

















and for da kurios katz ere iz da culah's we uze










Bad Moonz is Smartah!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Da Funda iz reporten dat me tar kopta iz lookin less lik a marty gra den a now and der iz som'a'dem free'anz on it.










(do you think it looks less red now?)


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, looking good Azwraith, definitly loving the rust and the yellow, although they are some pretty dark orks, but i suppose i just have very light orks lol. 

yourz must be tuffa dan my boyz, plus, they have brighter stuffs, and better shading/highlighting lol.

But on a more seriose note, what have you got for these guys so far? looks to be assault on black reach, is there any other kits?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

just AoBR atm but wednesday next week im buying the ork battleforce and a loota and boy kit and a leman russ to turn into a looted wagon


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nicely done Az. It looks real bitchin. Have some rep good sir.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

i like the orks and yours are coming along. i guess you are always busy with all the armies your building. lol. i may have to start on my tau and guard again just to keep up.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

hahaha i just like to mix it up that way i dont get bored of painting the same thing over and over again


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

I like. Very pretty orks +rep

THERE'S MORE WHERE THAT CAME FROM but only if you tell me your yellow recipe ... that's really bright and I want to replicate it ...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Sounds like a good amount of orks, although i would hold of the burna/lootas till you can get 2 boxs of them and a boyz box, so you can have 8 burnas with a mek, and 8 lootas with a mek, with some left over componants to make some personalised boys. (mek parts, make cool kamikazy orks or beserker orks.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thats what im doing buyin 1 box of lootas/burnas and 1 box of boyz to get 5 of each type. then ill do that again next time


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking good fella il be following this, you seem to have a good eye for Orkiness!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

oh i forgot to post for you Crimson all i do pretty much is astron grey base coat (the foundation) then i do 2 coats of sunblast yellow (vallejo) then i wash the yellow with badab black then do the raised edges with another coat or two of yellow to get it real even.. and thats it


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Must be the vallejo paint is brighter or something, I get more of an orange if I use bad moon yellow over a grey or orange base


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well thats true, then you get an extra 5 boys and a nob from that too, to bump up your squads or add rokit launchas (x2 per purchase cause you get one in the loota and boys box. as well as a big shoota in each)


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Da'Fundaz Waarrrg aint been cumin along cuza da 'uumies intafearin

but we iz got sum funy grotz wid some ballz n chains.. day outa get da attentiunz while we cum up 'n krump all da 'uumies!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Waaggh!! Da'Funda iz Reel Mad cuz dem 'oomies keep intafearin

but da'funda iz a smart waarghboss heh-heh, i iz sent one-a my nobz out for'em!


















'e is lukin migh'y killy


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The only problem I have with this last model is the scratches on the axe, they are a bit too symmetrical. Otherwise however, he looks great.


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

I am a little jealous I have to admit.
You can really see the difference from the first to the last, you seem to have perfected a darker muddy green than myself. I can never seem to get the right type of muscle definition when my boyz are of a darker tone.
Your yellow is just right, and looks as if it is supposed to be there. Applied by big lumbering orky hands rather than to bright.
Really liking the last ork and the copter.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thank you so much for your comments to be honest i dont know why you are jealous your orks are totally awesome!!

but i do have to say i love the skin effect i do.. i just tried it for something different and im totally in love with it and its so flipping easy to do.... infact ill show you now.. grabs camera (no im not doing a tut right now i just need to show you the paint i use for the basecoat )

okay picture taken.. not the best but you get the idea

basically i spray undercoat the whole mini.. was the skin with thraka green. was the pants with delvan mud..wash the whole thing with gryphonne sepia. was the skin with thraka green again. and then the pants with delvan mud until the shade you want.. and you can do more layers of green if you think you need it.. then just do all the details.

EDIT: the picture is horrible.. but atleast it shows you the paints in real life it looks exactly like the one above. (i so need to get a daylight bulb and figure out my camera)

see picture 









the middle ork has the green/sepia/green wash on the skin


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Your orks are awesome, especially the yellow.
I think you deserve some +rep for them!


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Azwraith said:


> o.... infact ill show you now.. grabs camera (no im not doing a tut right now i just need to show you the paint i use for the basecoat )



You star. i think I will have to give it a try.. I will be writing the paints up on my shopping list!

At the moment I very rarely use a wash on the skin, only the weapons and armor. Odd I know. I tend to free hand the skin definitions as whenever I used to use a wash on the skin I found it made them rather muddy and dirty looking. However I will be giving it a try again now I am more comfortable in painting in general. Maybe it was due to not really being sure of myself. I am still very much a newbie at this:blush:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

well you painting is very good so have some more faith.. i like the muddy/dirty skin and thats the effect im going for so it works out.. you could always re-define the muscals after you have finished the washes to give some more depth.

p.s thanks for the rep guys!!


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great job so far mate! I love the ork-spoken posts.

I would like my orkz to have a similar skin scheme, how do you paint your models?
Particularly the skin and rust.

Thanks in advance man!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

with skin i start with a TAN style basecoat.. you could use.. tausept ochre.. or something around that tone preferably lighter.

i use a Tamiya spray.. so i dont know the exact colour

but once you have done that a wash of green then sepia (either order) and finish with another green wash and thats it for the skin turns out really nice

for the rust i use a layering technique.. i use cut up sponges from the blister packs but you could use sponge brushes (for acrylics / dying) from a art store.

so start painting the rust area brown. then sponge on layers for red gore/blood red(minor)/orange then wash it all delvan mud or gryphonne sepia or badab black all of those 3 give the different effects that all work.. if you want it to be really bright you can add another layer of orange after taht... i use fiery orange

thats it


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just went through your thread here Aswraith and I love the skin tone on your orks. I went lighter with mine simply because I wasn't happy with my attempts at a darker tone..... Now me jealous...... Anyway great work with your greenskins! Can't wait to see more. +rep.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Az! Really helpful for me!


----------

